# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طبعات المهم من كتب الأصول..

## أبو فهر السلفي

بسم الله والحمد لله..

أصح طبعات كتب أصول الفقه..

1- الرسالة -أحمد شاكر
2-المعتمد-المعهد العلمي الفرنسي
3-التقريب والإرشاد-الرسالة
4-البرهان-عبد العظيم الديب-الوفاء
5-قواطع الأدلة-المكتبة المكية
6-المستصفى-حمزة زهير حافظ
7-المحصول-الرسالة
8-الإحكام للآمدي-الصميعي (ت.ح)
9-الإحكام لابن حزم-تحقيق أحمد شاكر مصورة أضواء السلف (ت.ح)
10-الإبهاج للسبكي وابنه-الأحمدية
11-نهاية السول-ابن حزم
12-شرح الكوكب-العبيكان
13-البحر المحيط -الكويت(ت.ح)
14-أصول الجصاص-عجيل النشمي
15-كشف الأسرار -أي طبعة 
16-مسلم الثبوت-أي طبعة
17-إرشاد الفحول-دار الفاروق-سامي العربي
18-نفائس الأصول-العصرية
19-نهاية الأصول-الباز
20-التقرير والتحبير-الحجرية القديمة
21-أصول ابن مفلح-العبيكان


(ت.ح) = تحتاج تحقيق جديد
(أي طبعة)= كله وحش

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزاك الله خيرًا، شيخنا الفاضل، على هذا الجهد التأسيسي، النابع عن خبرة وعلم...




> 2-المعتمد-المعهد العلمي الفرنسي


 تقصد: المعهد الفرنسي للدراسات العربية بدمشق، تحقيق الشيخ "حميد الله"، رحمه الله وجزاه عنّا خير الجزاء...
بوركت، نفع الله بك، وزادك من فضله.

----------


## مجدي فياض

أخي الفاضل

1- البرهان للجويني أظن الأفضل من طبعة الوفاء طبعة دار الأنصار بالقاهرة , وهي طبعة قديمة وقد كانت عندي طبعة الوفاء ووجدت بها خللا وسقطا ثم لما وجدت هذه الطبعة بعت طبعة الوفاء واشتريت هذه

2- هل رأيت أخي الفاضل طبعة مكتبة التوبة لكتاب قواطع الأدلة في خمس مجلدات وهي طبعة مخدومة ؟؟

3- طبعة الرسالة للمستصفى بتحقيق الدكتور الأشقر قيمة جدا وهي ليست عندي بل التي عندي هي طبعة بولاق التي معها مسلم الثبوت وقد استعرت طبعة الرسالة من أخ لي ونقلت السقط والتصحيف الكثير الذي تداركه الدكتور الأشقر في طبعته بخط يدي على نسخة المستصفى التي عندي - وبغض النظر هل طبعة المستصفى لحمزة زهير حافظ أفضل من طبعة الرسالة أم لا فطبعة الرسالة كما لمستها بنفسي قيمة جدا خصوصا مقارنة مع طبعة بولاق -

4- أنا لم أر طبعة الصميعى لكتاب الإحكام للآمدي لكن طبعة المكتب الإسلامي بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي جيدة جدا وعليها تعليقات هامة وقد استدرك الشيخ عبد الرزاق على المصنف كثيرا من المسائل سواء الأصولية أو العقائدية أو المتعلقة  بأسلوب التأليف

5- أظنك رأيت أخي الفاضل طبعة دار البحوث بالإمارات لكتاب الإبهاج للسبكي وهي طبعة جيدة جدا ونظرا لأني لم أر طبعة الأحمدية التي ذكرتها فلا أستطيع المقارنة لكن طبعة دار البحوث قيمة خصوصا وقد كان عندي طبعة للكتاب - طبعة الكليات الأزهرية- وهي مليئة بالتصحيف والتحريف والسقط وقد عملت مقارنة بين الطبعتين فوجدت غالب التصحيف والتحريف والسقط تم تداركه في طبعة دار البحوث

6- أصول الجصاص-عجيل النشمي ( ت.ح) في وجهة نظري فالكتاب قيم جدا لكن به تصحيف كثير وقد أرسل إلى أخ من تركيا مهتم بهذا الكتاب بعض التصحيفات الموجودة في هذه الطبعة لكن بلا شك هو أحسن طبعة موجودة الآن

هذا ما عندي والله أعلم

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

أخى مجدى مرحبا بك فى عرينك لماذا هذا الغيب الطويل لعلهوا خير
أين تباع هذة الطبعات فى مصر

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أخي مجدي :

1- مكتبة التوبة شريكة المكية في إخراج قواطع الأدلة.
2- حمزة حافظ أفضل من الأشقر
3-الأحمدية هي المجلة التي تصدرها  دار البحوث.وإنما هي عجلتي واختصاري
4-الصميعي بتحقيق عفيفي
5-الأنصار بتحقيق من ؟

----------


## مجدي فياض

إذن اتفقنا أخي الفاضل في النتيجة

أما طبعة دار الأنصار فهي أيضا بتحقيق الدكتور الديب وهي بخط كبير سنة 1400 هـ وهي أظن طبع قبل طبعة الوفاء إذ بطبعة الوفاء سقط التمسته بنفسي فبعتها واشتريته هذه الطبعة

وكما قلت لك أنا لا أعلم هل طبعة حافظ أفضل من الأشقر أم لا لكن أنا التمست بنفسي جودة طبعة الأشقر حتى لو كانت أقل من طبعة حافظ

أخي الفاضل شاذلي كثير من هذه الكتب تباع في كثير من المكتبات
وعموما مكتبة دار السلام   24054642
مكتبة نبيل 0101598664

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

طبعة الأنصار هل هي مجلد واحد ضخم؟

----------


## مجدي فياض

طبعة دار الأنصار مجلدان ضخمان والكتاب مقسم إلى مسائل وفقرات كما هو تقسيم الوفاء بل إن شئت فلتقل طبعة الوفاء مقسمة مثل طبعة دار الأنصار

وإضافة لما قاله أخونا الفاضل أبو فهر , أذكر بعض الكتب الهامة أيضا ولعله يعلق عليها إن احتاج كلامي إلى تعليق :

1- رفع الحاجب عن مختصر ابن الحاجب للسبكي طبعة عالم الكتب وهي طبعة ليست متقنة لكنها الطبعة الوحيدة للكتاب فيما أعلم

2- شرح اللمع للشيرازي والتي عندي طبعة دار غرب وهي للأسف طبعة مليئة بالتصحيفات والتحريفات لكن ما يساعدني فيها كتاب التبصرة للمؤلف نفسه طبعة دار الفكر تحقيق هيتو فغالبا المصنف - الشيرازي - يكرر العبارة نفسها فيسهل لدي تصحيح التصحيف في كتاب شرح اللمع وكتاب شرح اللمع مقارب جدا في المدرسة والمنهج وطريقة العرض لكتاب قواطع الأدلة للسمعاني إلا أن كتاب قواطع الأدلة أعم من ناحية نقولات المخالفين والرد عليهم وأعلم أن هناك طبعة أخرى لشرح اللمع وقد عقدت لها موضوعا في ملتقى أهل الحديث للحصول عليها بدلا من طبعة الغرب هذه فأفادني أخونا الفاضل أبو فهر عنها أنها أيضا سيئة

3- أصول السرخسي تحقيق أبو الوفا الأفغاني لجنة المعارف العثمانية

4- إجابة السائل للصنعاني طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة ومكتبة الجيل الجديد وهو كتاب جيد جدا في بابه رغم صغر حجمه ورغم 
سوء الطبعة إذ مليئة بالتحريفات لكن هي الطبعة الوحيدة !!

5- هداية العقول للحسين بن القاسم وعليه حاشية الصنعاني والمصنف زيدي أعني الحسين بن القاسم فتجده متأثر بالمعتزلة وهذا الكتاب طبع طبعة واحدة - فيما أعلم - وهي طبعة نادرة الوجود وقد تفضل بإعطائها الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرحمن بن معاضة الشهري لمشرفي الألوكة وتم رفع هذا الكتاب المكون من جزأين ضخمين على منتدى الألوكة منذ عامين تقريبا

6- العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم للقرافي وهو كتاب ممتاز في بابه فقد توسع المصنف في المسائل المتعلقة بهذا الباب وأفاد وأجاد وهو طبع طبعتين فيما أعلم والطبعة التي عندي هي طبعة العلمية ورغم اعتراضي الشديد على كتب العلمية وعدم النصح بشراء طبعاتها إلا أنني من باب الإنصاف لم أجد في هذا الكتاب سوءا يذكر فطباعته جيدة رغم الحواشي الكثيرة جدا عليه

7- الاستغناء في أحكام الاستثناء للقرافي أيضا طبعة وزارة الأوقاف بالعراق وهو كتاب ممتع جدا وشيق ومفيد للغاية وبه فوائد أصولية جمة

8- إيضاخ المحصول من برهان الأصول للمازري طبعة دار غرب وهي الطبعة الوحيدة وليست بكاملة وقد علق المصنف على مسائل من كتاب البرهان للجويني وتعليقاته جيدة

9- وأختم بكتاب الموافقات للشاطبي طبعة المعرفة تحقيق الشيخ دراز وهو كتاب غني عن التعريف

هذا ما عندي والله أعلم وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه وأن ينتفع به الإخوة

----------


## محماس بن داود

من ينتقي أفضل عشرة من هذه الكتب بحيث تغني عن غيرها ولا يغني غيرها عنها، مع أفضل طبعاتها!

----------


## مجدي فياض

سؤالك أخي الفاضل محماس صعب وإجابته عسيرة , ولماذا اخترت العدد عشرة تحديدا ؟؟
عموما أنا قد أساعدك في حدود علمي بطريقة أخرى وهي أن أذكر لك الكتب التي فوائدها قليلة أو معظم فوائدها في الكتب الأخرى بحيث هي التي يمكن أن تستغني عنها في نظري وهي :

1- شرح الكوكب المنير
2- التقرير والتحبير
3- أصول ابن مفلح
4- شرح اللمع للشيرازي 
5- أصول السرخسي 
6- هداية العقول

وهذا شريطة أن يكون معك الكتب المماثلة مثل قواطع الأدلة في مقابل شرح اللمع أو أصول الجصاص في مقابل أصول السرخسي وهكذا ..

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

قل لى ماهى الكتب التى فى مقابل ما قلت
وما هى الكتب الكثيرة الفوائد التى تستغنى بها عن غيرها

----------


## مجدي فياض

إذا كان معك قواطع الأدلة للسمعاني يكفيك عن شرح اللمع للشيرازي
إذا كان معك أصول الجصاص يكفيك عن أصول السرخسي
إذا كان معك مسلم الثبوت يكفيك عن التقرير والتحبير

أما الكتب الهامة فهي درجات في الأهمية - لكن كلها هامة - وإليك وجهة نظري 

الدرجة الهامة جدا :
1- الإحكام لابن حزم
2- البرهان للجويني
3- قواطع الأدلة للسمعاني
4- المستصفى للغزالي 
5- الإحكام للآمدي
6- الإبهاج للسبكي
7- نهاية السول للإسنوي مع حاشية الشيخ بخيت
8- لموافقات للشاطبي 
9- البحر المحيط للزركشي
10 - إجابة السائل للصنعاني
11 -  إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني

وهذه الكتب العشرة لا أتصور مكتبة أصول تخلو منها 

وإليك المرتبة الثانية التي تليها في الأهمية - وأكرر كلها هامة لكن أقل رتبة في الأهمية - في وجهة نظري : 

1- الرسالة للشافعي - رغم أنه أول كتاب ألف في الأصول وصل إلينا لكن قد تجد فوائده منثورة في بعض الكتب كما أنه لم يحتو على كثير من مسائل الأصول -
2- المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري 
3- أصول الجصاص
4- كشف الأسرار
5- رفع الحاجب للسبكي
6- العقد المنظوم في الخصوص والعموم للقرافي 
7- الاستغناء في الاستثناء للقرافي
8- مسلم الثبوت
9- إيضاح المحصول للمازري
10- شرح اللمع أو التبصرة للشيرازي

ثم بعد ذلك الكتب الأخري المذكورة فهي لها أهمية أيضا لكن في وجهة نظري تكون في المرتبة الثالثة

هذا ما عندي والله أعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أهم الكتب الأصولية على الإطلاق هو المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري...

----------


## محماس بن داود

> سؤالك أخي الفاضل محماس صعب وإجابته عسيرة , ولماذا اخترت العدد عشرة تحديدا ؟؟
> ..


بارك الله فيك

أنا أعمل جدول يضم أهم عشرة كتب في كل فن، مع أفضل طبعات هذه الكتب، أجمعه لنفسي وسأنشره لطلبة العلم حال انتهائي منه. ولقد جمعت أقوال العلماء وطلبة العلم في الكتب، واخترت بنفسي بعض الكتب التي رأيت أنها مهمة في كل فن، وكانت بعض اختياراتي غير موفقة لأنني لست مختصاً في كل الفنون. 

وهذا هو رابط المشاركة: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37482

أما العشرة فهو مجرد رقم اخترته حتى لا تطول القائمة أو تكون مخلة خللاً كبيرا. ولقد نقلت بعض القائمة هنا في مشاركة مستقلة.

أرجو من الإخوة هنا التعاون معي وإبداء رأيهم في كتب الأصول هذه، واختيار عشرة مع أفضل طبعاتها حتى أضمها للقائمة، مع العلم بأن أمر الإختيار نسبي ويختلف من شخص لآخر حسب التخصص أو الميول، والأمر تقريبي.

----------


## مجدي فياض

لا أوافق أخي الفاضل على ان يكون المعتمد هو أفضل كتاب أصول على الإطلاق - رغم قناعتي أنه كتاب مهم وبه فوائد جمة  - بل لا أوافق أصلا على أن يكون هناك كتاب واحد - مهما كان اسمه - أن يكون هو أفضل كتاب !!

ففي وجهة نظري لا بد من مجموعة كتب على اختلاف المدارس الأصولية هي التي يعول عليها وقد قسمت هذه الكتب إلى قسمين رئيسين في المشاركة السابقة لي

أخي الفاضل محماس ذكرت لك في المشاركة السابقة لي أحد عشر كتابا هي الأفضل في وجهة نظري وتبعتها بعشرة كتب هي دونها في الأهمية وإن كانت أيضا هي مهمة , والله أعلم

----------


## مجدي فياض

نسيت أن أذكر كتاب المسودة لآل تيمية وهو كتاب مهم وجيد في بابه رغم صغر حجمه وقد طبع طبعتين طبعة المدني وهي الطبعة القديمة التي عندي والطبعة الأخرى أظتها طبعة دار ابن حزم

----------


## محمد الجروان

ماذا عن المحصول للرازي 
و اعلام الموقعين لابن القيم 
شرح مختصر الروضة للطوفي 
اليست ذات فائدة

----------


## مجدي فياض

نعم إعلام الموقعين وكذا بدائع الفوائد لابن القيم من الكتب ذات الفوائد لكنهما لا يعدان من كتب الأصول المتخصصة وإن كان بهما بالطبع فوائد أصولية

أما المحصول للرازي ففوائده تجدها في كثير من الكتب التي شرحته أو التي لخصته فبلا شك يغنيك عن المحصول كتاب الإحكام للآمدي والإبهاج للسبكي ونهاية السول للإسنوي

أما شرح مختصر الروضة فلا علم لي به إذ ليس عندي وإن كنت أتوقع أن تكون فوائده عادية 

على أن هناك كتب أصول لم أذكرها - ولم يذكرها أخونا الفاضل أبو فهر - وليس معنى ذلك أنها ليست ذات أهمية بل هي ذات أهمية وكل كتاب له أهمية - على حسب درحة الأهمية - فلا يخلو كتاب من فائدة أو من فوائد البتة , ومن أمثلة هذه الكتب التي لم أذكرها :
1- الواضح لابن عقيل
2- التمهيد للكلوذاني
3- العدي للقاضي أبي يعلى
4- تيسير التحرير لأمير بادشاه
5- مرآة الأصول شرح مرقاة الوصول لملا خسرو
6- ميزان الأصول للسمرقندي
7- شرح مختصر ابن الحاجب للعضد وعليه حاشية التفتازاني
8- سلاسل الذهب للزركشي
9- المنخول من الأصول  للغزالي
10- روضة الناظر لابن قدامة

وغيرها .....

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> لا أوافق أخي الفاضل على ان يكون المعتمد هو أفضل كتاب أصول على الإطلاق


من تكلم عن الأفضل يا سيدنا الشيخ مجدي ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## محماس بن داود

أخي الكريم مجدي:
القائمة أدناه هي العشرة كتب الأولى التي اخترتها، مع أفضل طبعاتها على ما ذكر الأخ الكريم أبو فهر وغيره، فهل توافق ويوافق الإخوة على هذه القائمة؟
وماذا عن قول الأخ الفاضل أبو فهر "أهم الكتب الأصولية على الإطلاق هو المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري..."
هل هناك مكان لهذا الكتاب ضمن القائمة بحيث يصبح عدد الكتب عشرة فقط؟ 
وما أفضل طبعة لكتاب الصنعاني؟ 

كتب الأصول الفقهية:

1- الإحكام لابن حزم، تحقيق أحمد شاكر، مصورة أضواء السلف 
2- البرهان للجويني، تحقيق عبد الرحيم الديب، طبعة دار الوفاء
3- قواطعالأدلة للسمعاني، طبعة المكتبة المكية
4- المستصفى للغزالي، تحقيق حمزة زهير حافظ
5- الإحكام للآمدي، طبعة دار الصميعي
6- الإبهاجللسبكي وابنه، طبعة دار البحوث بالإمارات
7- نهاية السول للإسنوي مع حاشية الشيخ بخيت، طبعة ابن حزم
8- الموافقات للشاطبي،طبعة المعرفة تحقيق الشيخ دراز
9- البحر المحيط للزركشي، الطبعة الكويتية
10- إجابة السائل للصنعاني

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أخي الكريم مجدي:
> 
> القائمة أدناه هي العشرة كتب الأولى التي اخترتها، مع أفضل طبعاتها على ما ذكر الأخ الكريم أبو فهر وغيره، فهل توافق ويوافق الإخوة على هذه القائمة؟
> وماذا عن قول الأخ الفاضل أبو فهر "أهم الكتب الأصولية على الإطلاق هو المعتمد لأبي الحسين البصري..."[للمتخصص]
> هل هناك مكان لهذا الكتاب ضمن القائمة بحيث يصبح عدد الكتب عشرة فقط؟ 
> وما أفضل طبعة لكتاب الصنعاني؟ 
> 
> كتب الأصول الفقهية: 
> 1- الإحكام لابن حزم، تحقيق أحمد شاكر، مصورة أضواء السلف 
> ...


ملا حظاتي بالأحمر..

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبو فهر ولا عدمت الأجر 

ليتك أخي الحبيب والكريم تراجع هذا الرابط: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37482
مراجعة سريعة كلما سنحت الفرصة لإبداء رأيك حول الكتب والطبعات.

القائمة مرة أخرى:

كتب الأصول الفقهية: 
1- الإحكام لابن حزم، تحقيق أحمد شاكر، مصورة أضواء السلف 
2- البرهان للجويني، تحقيق عبد العظيم الديب، طبعة دار الوفاء
3- قواطع الأدلة للسمعاني، طبعة المكتبة المكية
4- المستصفى للغزالي، تحقيق حمزة زهير حافظ
5- الإحكام للآمدي، طبعة دار الصميعي
6- الإبهاج للسبكي وابنه، طبعة دار البحوث بالإمارات
7- نهاية السول للإسنوي مع حاشية الشيخ بخيت، طبعة قديمة مصورة 
8- الموافقات للشاطبي، تحقيق مشهور حسن سلمان
9- البحر المحيط للزركشي، الطبعة الكويتية
10- أصول الجصاص، تحقيق عجيل النشمي 
محبكم في الله: محماس

----------


## أبو إسحاق السبيعي

ما رأيكم في شرح الطوفي بتحقيق التركي؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

جمهرة من التحريفات...

----------


## أبو إسحاق السبيعي

طيب أنا لدي سؤالين 
1.ماهي المرحلة الثانية بعد حفظ الورقات وفهمها للقاصرين أمثالي  يعني بم تنصحني بأي كتاب؟؟
2. السؤال موجه إلى أبي فهر :هل تكتب في منتدى أنا المسلم؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1- قواعد الأصول ومعاقد الفصول بشرح الفوزان.
2- نعم.بنفس المعرف.

----------


## شتا العربي

> شرح مختصر الروضة 
> 
> 2- التمهيد للكلوذاني
> 
> 8- سلاسل الذهب للزركشي
> 9- المنخول من الأصول  للغزالي


هل ممكن توفير هذه الكتب مصورة بي دي إف

وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو_جندل

الإخوة الأفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
أي طبعات هذين الكتابين أصح تنقيح القرافي
و مفتاح الوصول للشريف التلمساني 
و شكرا

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

مفتاح الوصول طبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق محمد علي فركوس

----------


## أبو_جندل

جزاك الله خيرا 
و التنقيح هل أفهم أنه " أي طبعة "

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بل تفهم أنني لا أعرف هل له طبعة مميزة أم لا ..

 :Smile:

----------


## أبو_جندل

فهمت يا شيخنا شكر الله لكم
و سؤالي مازال مطروحا على بقية الإخوة ما أصح طبعات تنقيح القرافي 
أستاذ مجدي فياض هل من جواب

----------


## الطيب صياد

*مما كتبه - مؤخرا - شيخنا أبو عبد المعز محمد فركوس - أعزه الله - :
* الإنارة في شرح كتاب الإشارة ، لأبي الوليد سليمان بن خلف الباجي 
- و كتب كذلك و حقق ، فمن أعماله تلك :
*الفتح المأمول شرح مبادئ الأصول ، لابن باديس القسنطينيّ
*تحقيق تقريب الوصول لابن جزي الغرناطي ، 
*أجوبة عن أسئلة في هذا الفن ، ط: دار الإمام أحمد بمصر
و غيرها ،،،
*

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

لأبي فهر -وفقه الله-  قلتَ:



> حمزة حافظ أفضل من الأشقر


فما سبب تفضيلك لتحقيق زهير حافظ للمستصفى على تحقيق الأشقر؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

معتمد أبي الحسين هو الأصل - أصل الصنعة وأصل الفتنة - لكل من ألف بعده من المتكلمين . . فلذلك كان الأهم . والله المستعان .

----------


## محمد الجروان

> جمهرة من التحريفات...


 شيخنا ابا فهر بارك الله فيك 
هلا بينت لما شرح الطوفي عبارة عن جمهرة من التحريفات و لو امكن بالمثال فكثيرا ما ينصحني به شيخي في الاصول

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

التحريفات هي في طبعة الكتاب التي حققها التركي أما الكتاب نفسه فمهم نفيس..

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

قال ابن بدران -رحمه الله-:
" ومنها مختصر الروضة القدامية للعلامة سليمان الطوفي مشتمل على الدلائل مع التحقيق والتدقيق والترتيب والتهذيب، وقد شرحه مؤلفه في مجلدين حقق فيهما فن الأصول، وأبان فيه عن باعٍ واسعٍ في هذا الفن واطلاع وافر، وبالجملة فهو أحسن ما صنف في هذا الفن، وأجمعه، وأنفعه مع سهولة العبارة، وسبكها في قالب يدخل القلوب بلا استئذان"

----------


## المقدسى

وماذا عن مختصر التحرير وشرحه الكوكب المنير ، لم تضعوه في قائمة الكتب الهامة وهذا غريب .!!!
فالكتاب يصنف في طليعة مهمات كتب  علم الأصول والله أعلم

----------


## حمان

أظن أن كل ما قال الإخوة تحكم والكلام غير مبني على الاستقراء التام ولا على دراسة تراجم العلماء والكتب التي تخرجوا بها فأين كتاب التلويح وحواشيه النفيسة وتنقيح القرافي وشروحه وحواشيه وما هي الكتب الأصولية التي غالبا ما تخرج بها المالكية المغاربة لم يذكر منها شيء فلله ما هذا الإهمال للمغاربة

----------

